# Cat Urine



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

:flame: Didn't read through whole forum, so if this has been answered before I am sorry. Not 100% certain that it is cat urine, but went to turn on fan on air conditioner, not actually the air just the fan. Came home and the house smelled like urine. After checking things out I found myself in the garage. The closet that houses the furnace is where the smell was coming from. Turn the fan off, smell gone in house, still in garage and not noticable last week. Anyways, if urine, any ideas on hoe to remove smell. The floor is concrete and drywall. Afraid to turn Air on, to smell house up. But it is hot 80's all week. The humidity came and so did the smell. :help:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Try to narrow it down. Dampen the area, then sprinkle Borax on it. Directions are on the box. Also, put vanilla in a dish and add a slice of onion. My Grandmother did this when she worked in a nursing home and apparently it helps to remove the urin smell form the air.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey, willing to try anything, of course today is a much cooler day. So have till weekend to figure this out. All ideas welcome. I guess this is one way to get the garage cleaned out. Regardless of what I want...................


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't just sprinkle that Borax...Really pour it on. Leave sit for a minimum of 24 hrs, more if possible, and clean up and replace. Also, spray the return down with some ammonia water or borax water.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.kilz.com/pages/default.aspx?NavID=23

This will block the odor


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks all, when hit it this weekend, might try the borax first, as I have it on hand


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

To get the AWFUL smell of cat urine out of the house I am renting I scrubbed the floor with almost straight white vinegar, and it worked but I have wood floor not concrete. Maybe spread a box of baking soda around and leave for several days?

Cats are weird aren't they? I love my cats, have three of them, but one of them (Augustus) seems to want to find a secret place to pee, while he hasn't actually peed outside the box I feel from his behavior that he is always looking. I have a box for each cat by the way, and I clean them every single morning.

Margie


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Meant to say that the previous renters of this house had cats, and NO CAT BOX!! So when they left for the day and shut the cats in the house the cats would just pee where ever they felt like it!!!

Margie


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Friends with cats who spray tell me the only thing they've found that gets rid of the smell is to wipe down the areas with straight white vinegar.

[email protected]


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Anti Icky Poo is the best thing. I have tried so many things when I had a cat with a urinary infection. It was awful and so was the smell. But this stuff works so well. They say mix it 3 to 1 with water but I mixed it 2 to 1 to be safe. I have used it with hand scrubbing, steam cleaner and etc. Do not use hot or warm water this locks in that wonderful odor just use cool water. 
If you want to try it PM me and I will give you the 800 number and give them your zip code to find a place that sells it near you if the other things you try do not work. Or I can post it here if you like. Let me know. 
Anti Icky Poo is an enzyme breaker, gets rid of cat pee but not all of the staining.


----------



## Sarah Bella (Mar 26, 2007)

oh ya, borax is the BOMB for getting rid of cat pee. and im with cricket, just pour it on. I had a nasty cat pee problem on cement and i poured a LOT of borax on the area, left it for a few days, swept it up and no more smell.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

A friend came over with a puppy who piddled on the carpet. She went to clean it up and I stopped her. Said I wanted to try something. I put a handful of DE on the puddle and left it overnight to dry. The next day I vacuumed up the DE. No stain, no smell. Even pulled up the wetness from the pad.

There may be products that work faster, but I had to try it!

[email protected]


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I had forgotten about vinegar... But I still think the borax will pull it out of the concrete the best.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have found Nilodor concentrate works the best. It will even get whole tom cat urine out of a mattress. You can order it through upco online if you can't find it locally (Meijer used to carry it years ago).


----------

